# Beginner FP question-Cleaning



## Richard Gibson (Jul 19, 2012)

Got my first order for a FP. I'm using a Sedona kit with stock nib and cartridge ink ( that is what the customer wanted.) My question is, once you have tested the nib, how, and with what, do you clean it to send to the customer?  :question:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 19, 2012)

Richard Gibson said:


> Got my first order for a FP. I'm using a Sedona kit with stock nib and cartridge ink ( that is what the customer wanted.) My question is, once you have tested the nib, how, and with what, do you clean it to send to the customer? :question:


 Water works.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 19, 2012)

Flush it with cool tap water first until it runs clear.  If you have a baby's nose syringe you can use that to get a bit of pressure through the feed and out the nib.  You can also put it in an ultra sonic cleaner with just water in it.  Ideally you should use some pen flush and then a final rinse with water.  Anything left behind has a potential to dry and then restrict the capillary flow of the ink.


----------



## GoatRider (Jul 20, 2012)

If there's dried on ink you can put some of this on it:

Amazon.com: Amodex Ink and Stain Remover 1oz Stain Remover - Natural 10023: Office Products


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jul 20, 2012)

Water should work fine as long as the ink hasn't dried up and clogged in the nib (which it shouldn't if you only did this a day or two ago)
the only thing to watch out for is hard water. Usually not a problem unless you've had real problems with it in your home in the past. I usually use a bit of bottled water with a baby syringe, you can flush out the feed this way too.

Make sure your customer knows how to care for their product as well! haha.


----------



## bradh (Jul 20, 2012)

There is lots of info on fountain pen sites:
Pen Maintenance


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 21, 2012)

bradh said:


> There is lots of info on fountain pen sites:
> Pen Maintenance



This was a fantastic site. Thank you. 
John


----------

